# Extracting a broken bracelet screw...



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bother. I don't have drills that small! Guessing that's the best approach? Anyone care to recommend a source for teeny tiny bits?


----------



## Richie_ (Apr 10, 2019)

Have you tried a pin vice?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Richie_ said:


> Have you tried a pin vice?


 Not yet... any recommendations?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cousins do small drill bits...and you may need to re-tap the thread if you do manage to drill out the broken bit.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/hss-drill-bits

However, some drill chucks won't grip a really tiny drill, so you may be better off with something like this...and using a Dremel type machine.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/jewellery-drill-bits


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ziggy1024 said:


> Bother. I don't have drills that small! Guessing that's the best approach? Anyone care to recommend a source for teeny tiny bits?


 i dont understand how that works, it looks to have pushed the collar out at the bottom (or top) is that the side with the screw head thats sheered? The thread at the bottom looks like the end of the the screw? If it is id soak in in 3 in 1 and then use a pair of pliers to twist it doing short back and forth movements until it went.


----------



## Richie_ (Apr 10, 2019)

You can buy small pin vices for just a few pounds off eBay and Amazon


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> i dont understand how that works, it looks to have pushed the collar out at the bottom (or top) is that the side with the screw head thats sheered? The thread at the bottom looks like the end of the the screw? If it is id soak in in 3 in 1 and then use a pair of pliers to twist it doing short back and forth movements until it went.


 The end of the thread is inside the bit at the bottom of the pic as posted... Nowt to grab. And it was soaking in plus gas before I went near trying to remove it.

If it was a grownup sized bolt I'd have grabbed an ez-out, but this tiny stuff isnt quite the same. Can't quite weld a nut to it either!



Roger the Dodger said:


> Cousins do small drill bits...and you may need to re-tap the thread if you do manage to drill out the broken bit.
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/hss-drill-bits
> 
> ...


 Ta! Think I'm going to try something hand-powered first, but I might even have some drill bits for my Dremel somewhere.



Richie_ said:


> You can buy small pin vices for just a few pounds off eBay and Amazon


 Yeah, just wasn't sure whether they'd be worth the effort or if I'd wish I'd bought a proper one rather than one made of cheese..


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ziggy1024 said:


> Can't quite weld a nut to it either!


 can't you just put a leather strap on it?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> can't you just put a leather strap on it?


 How unsatisfying would that be?!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If the bracelet is stainless and the broken screw part is steel, you could try Allum powder , it will dissolve the steel and leave the stainless. I have used this with success on stainless crowns where the stem had broken off flush


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

andyclient said:


> If the bracelet is stainless and the broken screw part is steel, you could try Allum powder , it will dissolve the steel and leave the stainless. I have used this with success on stainless crowns where the stem had broken off flush


 Ooh cunning. I do have a spare link that I can test it on, before risking damaging the (end) link that I need to use!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bah. Zenith and their 'stainless' screws; apparently impervious to alum. Back to the drill. Going to have to put some power behind it though, the hand option will take forever.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

I am afraid that even with power tool, it will take forever too…

And this is because of the drill bits. HSS is a good steel, but it was 20-30 years ago, when they used to put tungsten inside… Now, if You read 'HSS' on a modern tool, it means "GOOD FOR NOTHING". And You want to drill in stainless steel...

You need a tungsten carbide drill bit, but, have in mind that they are very crunchy and easy to break…


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

nevenbekriev said:


> I am afraid that even with power tool, it will take forever too…
> 
> And this is because of the drill bits. HSS is a good steel, but it was 20-30 years ago, when they used to put tungsten inside… Now, if You read 'HSS' on a modern tool, it means "GOOD FOR NOTHING". And You want to drill in stainless steel...
> 
> You need a tungsten carbide drill bit, but, have in mind that they are very crunchy and easy to break…


 Yeah, my old Dormer set sadly doesn't go small enough!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> i dont understand how that works, it looks to have pushed the collar out at the bottom (or top) is that the side with the screw head thats sheered? The thread at the bottom looks like the end of the the screw? If it is id soak in in 3 in 1 and then use a pair of pliers to twist it doing short back and forth movements until it went.


 penitrating oil. vin



ziggy1024 said:


> How unsatisfying would that be?!


 waste of time, you could be drinking. vin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Would these diamond drills from Cousins be any good? They also do diamond burrs.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/diamond-drill-bits-af-swiss

They do TC drill bits too.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/tungsten-carbide-drill-bits


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Would these diamond drills from Cousins be any good? They also do diamond burrs.
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/diamond-drill-bits-af-swiss
> 
> ...


 No, this kind of diamond drills won't do.

Yes, the carbide drills a good, but very expensive...

Look here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=tungsten carbide pcb drills&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

They are china made - drill fine, but easy to brake. There are japan made too - more expensive, and harder to brake…

Also, the skill of drilling comes together with the skill of sharpening drill bits…


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

No 'brake', break. Sorry for my english...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks @Roger the Dodger & @nevenbekriev - Chinese Tungsten Carbide did the job beautifully! Obviously a complete waste of time as @Nigelp and @vinn would say, but rather more satisfying than binning it or leaving it in a drawer for ever more...


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nevenbekriev said:


> No, this kind of diamond drills won't do.
> 
> Yes, the carbide drills a good, but very expensive...
> 
> ...


 as i recall, carbide drills are sharpend with a "green stone". in other words, not easly ground. buy japan. vin


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Green stone is for sharpening carbide cutters of big lathes. For sharpening of small drill bits, beter try diamond grinding disks, grit 1000 or at least 800


----------



## goonzjav (Feb 10, 2021)

ziggy1024 said:


> Thanks @Roger the Dodger & @nevenbekriev - Chinese Tungsten Carbide did the job beautifully! Obviously a complete waste of time as @Nigelp and @vinn would say, but rather more satisfying than binning it or leaving it in a drawer for ever more...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MiO7IyU.jpg


 Hi i read your post with interest I have a very similar dilemma where I have a vintage Omega with stripped screws in the bracelet holding the bracelet on the watch head. They are 1.5mm in diameter and recesed into the link. I cannot messge you as I am new user but wondered if you could offer some advice since you managed to remove the screw on your Zenith? Appeciate it.


----------

